# Webcam für Skype: 20-30€



## ZeroHour (22. Juni 2011)

*Webcam für Skype: 20-30€*

Hallo allerseits,

Ich suche eine Webcam. Sie sollte bei einem Budged von 20-30€ (evtl auch gebraucht!) möglichst scharfe Videos machen. Verwenden werde ich sie ausschließlich für Skype bzw andere Instant-Messenger. 
Außerdem sollte sie ein Mic eingebaut haben. Der Rest ist mehr oder weniger egal.

Was könnt ihr empfehlen?

Danke


----------



## Re4dt (22. Juni 2011)

*AW: Webcam für Skype: 20-30€*

Eindeutig die Logitech C270. Hat mein Bruder eignet sich perfekt zum "Sykpen". 
Zudem hat sie ein eigebautes Mikrofon.
Kostet rund 22€ 

Greetz


----------



## Xibit1990 (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Webcam für Skype: 20-30€*

MICROSOFT LifeCam HD-3000 (T3H-00003) Schwarz - Daten- und Preisvergleich - Schottenland.de

HD3000 von Microsoft 1280*720 30fps ^^


----------

